# Bolt+ All LEDs flashing.



## justinhemi (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello all, 

I have a 10 month old TiVo Bolt+ which recently started freezing at about the 45 minute mark in 1 hour long recordings. Then, for the last 2 days, I had the bolt disconnected from the TV..., but still powered with the cable connected..., while rearranging the room. Tonight, I unplugged the bolt to move it to its new location and when I plugged it back in, the welcome screen flashed momentarily and then all the LEDs on the front of the box started flashing.

I power cycled it several times to no avail.

I then did some googling and followed some ideas from this forum, such as disconnecting everything, including the cable card, and then plugging it in. That didn't work. Then I waited for an hour, still nothing.

I suspect that the freezing was a sign of a failing HDD and then tonight, it finally died after being power cycled. 

Are my suspicions correct? Do you have any other ideas to try while I wait for TiVo to open in the morning?

Thanks

Justin


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you unplug the actual power supply from the wall? Probably give it at least a full minute to discharge all the caps before trying again?

-KP


----------



## justinhemi (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, and I left it off over night with no success. Oh well I guess I'll see what TiVo wants to do with a 10 month old DVR.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Any chance that you have a 'spare' hard drive you could pop in it to see if that allows it to boot up?

-KP


----------



## justinhemi (Dec 12, 2013)

Unfortunately, no. I'm not opposed to picking one up and giving it a try, though.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, typically it's either the hard drive or the power supply that goes out. I haven't heard too much Bolt Power Supply problems, though. They're still 'new', so who knows?

Maybe pull the existing drive and see if booting up it without changes anything? Like maybe the lights flash 'differently' or something. It might be a clue as to whether a new drive is the answer.

-KP


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

justinhemi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a 10 month old TiVo Bolt+ which recently started freezing at about the 45 minute mark in 1 hour long recordings. Then, for the last 2 days, I had the bolt disconnected from the TV..., but still powered with the cable connected..., while rearranging the room. Tonight, I unplugged the bolt to move it to its new location and when I plugged it back in, the welcome screen flashed momentarily and then all the LEDs on the front of the box started flashing.
> 
> ...


I think it might be a good idea to call Tivo, at 10 months it should be under some kind of warranty coverage. If you damage something swapping the hard drive, they could use it as an excuse not to honor the warranty at all. 
Your call, if you want to try a swap anyway, I and several others have used the Toshiba 3TB MQ03ABB300 successfully.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> I think it might be a good idea to call Tivo, at 10 months it should be under some kind of warranty coverage. If you damage something swapping the hard drive, they could use it as an excuse not to honor the warranty at all.
> Your call, if you want to try a swap anyway, I and several others have used the Toshiba 3TB MQ03ABB300 successfully.


Should be covered under warranty (or Continual Care Protection if monthly/annual), but will have to pay $49 to cover "labor" since it's beyond 90 days.

Scott


----------



## justinhemi (Dec 12, 2013)

Just as a follow up, Scott is correct. They'll do an exchange for a refurb for 49.


----------

